# where to plug in blue power wire for amplified antenna



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

so 2 weeks ago i got a new headunit for my 06 gti (mkv) everything is all gravy and hooked up correctly i just need to figure out where to plug in the blue wire for the amplified antenna 

i have no am stations anymore and most of the fm stations dont sound too good 

its fine it is the way now but i would really enjoy my am stations back just for baseball games 

here is the antenna adapter im using 

http://enfigcarstereo.com/40_EU55.html


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> so 2 weeks ago i got a new headunit for my 06 gti (mkv) everything is all gravy and hooked up correctly i just need to figure out where to plug in the blue wire for the amplified antenna
> 
> i have no am stations anymore and most of the fm stations dont sound too good
> 
> ...


Cut the female pin off and connect it to the power antenna wire from the aftermarket harness (typically blue) or the remote turn on (typically blue/white), if you have neither of those accessory (typically red).


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

thank will do that this week how did i not even think of that 

well i guess i wasnt thinking when i did the wiring anyway since i forgot to hook up the power wire :laugh:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> thank will do that this week how did i not even think of that
> 
> well i guess i wasnt thinking when i did the wiring anyway since i forgot to hook up the power wire :laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i hooked ii up to the blue one didnt work ill do the blue white wire tomorrow since i couldnt for the life of me remember what other wire to try 

i lost TWO t20 bits while removing the stereo dont even want to try and do it again


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i hooked ii up to the blue one didnt work ill do the blue white wire tomorrow since i couldnt for the life of me remember what other wire to try
> 
> i lost TWO t20 bits while removing the stereo dont even want to try and do it again


if it is a straight blue on the headunit, then it only powers up when the am/fm section is on, if it is blue and white, then it powers up when the headunit is turned on. usually


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

phd-12v said:


> if it is a straight blue on the headunit, then it only powers up when the am/fm section is on, if it is blue and white, then it powers up when the headunit is turned on. usually


Not entirely true, some Kenwoods' blue wire doesn't even work anymore, I dont know why they keep it there.


----------



## slagdemon (May 20, 2011)

I'm having issues with this as well. Got a JVC kit from Crutchfield with the powered antenna adapter. I hooked up the blue wire off the antenna adapter to the remote power on lead on my wiring harness and still no AM radio stations and the FM ones don't work as well as they should. I guess I need to go check and see if I have power to the remote power on lead on the harness before going any further but so far, no change.


----------

